# cool wind chimes with old bicycle parts



## hotrod62 (Apr 3, 2011)

i made these wind chimes out of extra bike parts about a year ago they have a very nice soothing sound thats nice and relaxing plus it's a hit with the wife i thought i would pass this along  all made of extra bike parts other than the fishing line enjoy........


----------



## OldRider (Apr 3, 2011)

That is beautiful. A neat way to reuse our old parts.......theres a fellow in my neighborhood that attached a couple of old rims high up on a post, he took bright plastic cups and screwed them to the rims to make windspinners.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2011)

thats great and very cool but our winds out here it would chime once and be on the ground............but I could make them for the boise swap I might sell a couple


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 3, 2011)

Thats cool.....I've seen them with sprockes and all kinds of bigger parts but just using the brake arms is a better idea.....I gots brake arms and hubs and now I got something to do today! I'll hang em off my easy up and the MLC meet, its always windy up there.......


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2011)

*Badge wind chime*

View attachment 19303That's nice. Here's my wind chime


----------



## bud poe (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are great, guys!  Now if someone could only figure out what to do with all the old crusty THRASHED tires that I can't seem to throw away....


----------



## OldRider (Apr 3, 2011)

Hey Bud, remember the thick black stinky smoke when we used to burn those unwanted tires? Now we have a rubber recycling plant here making roofing shingles from the tires.


----------



## partsguy (Apr 3, 2011)

Bud, I just tear the steel tire beads out (If they aren't scattered on the floor) and hide them in the trash.

Just last week, I executed a Goodyear Wingfoot, a dried-up gumwall from the drum brake wheel I parted out, and a 20yr mountain bike tire.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 3, 2011)

I just like the way they look, can't just trash 'em....


----------



## samson smith (Jul 9, 2011)

hotrod62 said:


> i made these wind chimes out of extra bike parts about a year ago they have a very nice soothing sound thats nice and relaxing plus it's a hit with the wife i thought i would pass this along  all made of extra bike parts other than the fishing line enjoy........




Its a great idea to make wind chimes by old parts of cycle. If you have old cycle parts and you can not use these parts, then the best way to use these old parts to make mind chimes. you make our mind chimes in any of size, color and that produce a sound like music.


----------



## victoria stiles (Aug 5, 2011)

hotrod62 said:


> i made these wind chimes out of extra bike parts about a year ago they have a very nice soothing sound thats nice and relaxing plus it's a hit with the wife i thought i would pass this along  all made of extra bike parts other than the fishing line enjoy........



 These wind chimes are really very beautiful. you seems to be a very creative person. But really these wind chimes will look good in open places like garden. you can also hang them on trees. And as these wind chimes are heavy, they will not make much sounds. great...........


----------



## mronhifi123 (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are great, guys! Now if someone could only figure out what to do with all the old crusty THRASHED tires that I can't seem to throw away


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 17, 2011)

Real cool, good work.


----------



## wchimes (Aug 4, 2012)

hotrod62 said:


> i made these wind chimes out of extra bike parts about a year ago they have a very nice soothing sound thats nice and relaxing plus it's a hit with the wife i thought i would pass this along  all made of extra bike parts other than the fishing line enjoy........




Nice work..........!!


----------



## MagicRat (Aug 4, 2012)

My computer burns coal...

I cant see the pics.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (May 10, 2016)

i decided to chime in on this old thread. i sold 2 of these at the local farmers market last sunday. cleaning up some clutter too. i always seem to have an abundance of chains and posts.


----------



## vincev (May 10, 2016)

Pics are gone hotrod.


----------

